# Anklysaurous x Bull Dog x Duck Billed Platypus



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Meet Agadore (if you've ever seen the movie "The Bird Cage" with Robin Williams you'll know where I got the name):


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

looks sweet nice tail on that guy


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

uromastyx are so cool i had a baby for a while it would eat bearded dragons pellets left dry in its bowl i would hear him crunching on them besides the regular veggys he would get like kale romaine lettuce carrots etc and they love dandelions (from a pollution -free area). they say water is bad in their enclose b/c it raises the humidity and they don't drik but as a baby i didnt want to chance dehydration especially b/c it ate sop much dry pellets so i left a little water in a bowl. i gave him away though .f*ck


----------



## cErx2Oo3 (Sep 13, 2004)

draco how many reptiles do you have .. nice collection you got there.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

god i love uromastyx, but they're soo expensive.


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

"normal" types arent. i got mine for 15 dollars.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

RedShoCk said:


> draco how many reptiles do you have .. nice collection you got there.


 Currently we have:

0.0.1 x Mali Uromastyx
0.1 x Green Iguana (4 years old and about 48" in length)
0.1 x CB Ball Python (normal phase)
5.14 x Bearded Dragons, and those are the permanent residents...we have a bunch of juvies for sale too.

We're also planning on others, but that's a secret!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

great as always


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

syd said:


> "normal" types arent. i got mine for 15 dollars.


 i have only seen mali uromastyx, £90+, which is about $160 i think Too expensive, plus i'd want atleast a pair.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

shoe997bed263 said:


> looks sweet nice tail on that guy










that is a pretty crazy tail on that guy


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

pretty dope pet you got...


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

yea the guy that sold em to me had it with leopard geckos and though it was a baby leopard gecko thats how i got away with that. but here you can find babies for as little as 50 dollars


----------



## nelsong6969 (Jul 26, 2004)

i saw them for $80


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

looks nice


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

That is one happy looking (and awesome) reptile you got there


----------



## Rob Zombie (Nov 18, 2004)

dracofish said:


> 5.14 x Bearded Dragons


 Wow







... Is your leucistic a male or female?


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Rob Zombie said:


> dracofish said:
> 
> 
> > 5.14 x Bearded Dragons
> ...


 Young male. I'm hoping to breed him in the spring because he's growing like a fricken weed. He's a poop machine! Of course, I'm hoping to get a few more "leucy's" in the near future, probably a couple females.


----------



## Rob Zombie (Nov 18, 2004)

I remember that awhile ago, I saw some "leucy's" for sale in the REPTILES classifieds that were cheap-ish ($500)... Have you ever thought of starting breeding ball pythons and beardies... I know a lot of ball python morphs fetch over $10,000 too...


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Rob Zombie said:


> I remember that awhile ago, I saw some "leucy's" for sale in the REPTILES classifieds that were cheap-ish ($500)... Have you ever thought of starting breeding ball pythons and beardies... I know a lot of ball python morphs fetch over $10,000 too...


 $500 or a little more is a normal price for a very young male. A female of the same age would add another $150 or so. As age increases so does the price...significantly. The breeder we purchased from wanted $200 more for a Dragon that was three weeks older than the one we purchased!

Yes, we have considered getting into Ball Python morphs. My b/f is looking to purchase a het albino pair in the near future. When we were at NERD we saw some snakes that would cost more than most people's cars.


----------



## LunaSick (Nov 18, 2003)

that thing looks like my grandma


----------



## cErx2Oo3 (Sep 13, 2004)

dracofish said:


> RedShoCk said:
> 
> 
> > draco how many reptiles do you have .. nice collection you got there.
> ...


 nice .. i ahd a 36 inch that i gave up a couple of years ago.. she was a pain in the butt .. love her but i didnt have rOom for her. but nice collection ..


----------

